# Katie is expecting



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello. I hadn't planned this at all but while away on a trip my dog's did mate. I just found out after returning from this week long trip to Chicago. My sister in law made a comment that at least they weren't as frisky as last time I was gone. Took Katie to the vet for a relaxin test and it came back positive. From what I was told she should have puppies around the 15th of June. So what I want to know is everything I need to do to help her have healthy puppies. Any tip's would be wonderful. Again I didn't plan on this happening and tried to prevent it but can't be here all the time. 
Judy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess CONGRATS! are in order! keep us posted!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats I guess?? lol

You should have listened to all the helpful advise you got a while back when u were worried about this happening.. 

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooh...new puppy pics! Congratulations! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope everything goes as well as it can. I would definitely find a great vet if you haven't already. Maybe some of the experienced breeders can help you with questions and I would talk to your vet if there is anything for your girl since she is so young.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear - well these things happen. Good luck whelping and make sure you post pictures.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

How old is the girl and have your dogs had health testing? Not sure why you left them together -should have completed seperated them (different houses) if you weren't sure of things?!?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was curios as well to know how old she is. I hope all goes well for ya!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on guys! Where's the detective in you?? 

According to the bday thread, Katie i 16 months and Titan will be 1 yr old next week.

Ryan & Beamer (wishing he could get some real action rather than his stuffed doggy.. lol)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ryan & Beamer (wishing he could get some real action rather than his stuffed doggy.. lol)


ound:Ryan I didnt know you were fond of the stuffy dog also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I was thinking the same thing! Ryan- glad Beamer knows how to share!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Funny funny...I needed a laugh..thanks Ryan yet again for making us laugh!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, I guess congrats. Hope your mommy&puppies will get through this healthy&happy. I wonder if you planned on breeding but it all happened earlier than you expected it? Or if the whole incident was just an 'accident'? Do you show your dogs? We'd love to learn/hear more about your dogs :ear:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha... yeah, guess I stepped right into that one for sure.. I KNEW one you guys were going to comment on that... lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, since you have two dogs that are of reproducing age and you said earlier that you were keeping them intact for showing, does that mean you'll take her out of the ring for a bit or did she get her championship? Your latest picture looks like she has been cut down. I hope you've been keeping up on the health testing. 

In the situation with the pregnancy, your breeder should be willing to mentor you there. Good luck.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations and I hope all goes well with the pregnancy. Please keep us updated because we do care about Katie.

Katrina


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Wishing the best!*

These things do happen even to experienced breeders. I Hope all goes well. Wishing everyone the best! Learn all you can about whelping and possible complications, especially with a first time mom so young. Dont hesitate to ask questions. If I can be of any help let me know.
~Brandy


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Good luck for a healthy birth and happy puppies. Would you considered spaying/ nuetering after the pregnancy or are you showing? I would talk to you vet about ways to make the birth go as smooth as possible


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh what a shame, as it sounds like you were not prepared to have a litter. They are both so young. To have healthy puppies, it really begins with the parents, doing their health testing, studying pedigree's, studing the health of parents and grandparents, showing your dogs, etc. There is a lot of wonderful information for breeders on the HCA web site you might want to read. They have great forms, lot's of helpful whelping information, and lot's more. You might also want to join the Myra Servant yahoo list or at least by her book. It is wonderful.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I did listen Ryan but was in Chicago and she was in Oregon. Can't help that someone stupid took off Titan's band and let them run wild.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess I am relieved. When I first saw this thread, I thought you were referring to Katie of Mop Top Havanese. I was thinking that would be more than the poor dear could handle at this time. 

I have no advice to offer, but I will ask what you plan to do to prevent this next time?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, I wish you luck in this and of course we all wish for a healthy, happy pregnancy and birth. I'm sure that once you are informed about pretty much all there is to be prepared for, things won't seem so stressful. Good luck and pls. keep us posted! 

Oh yeah....... and we'll want pics, o.k.?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I thought it was Mop Top Katie as well*

I thought poor dear, where will she put her own crate! That would be enough to make someone go over the edge.

I'll bet your breeder knows this line of dog the best and can guide you through it.

Daisy spent a week with her half brother and went into heat. For a moment I thought she might be with pup...and I had her neutered right after that. We were dog sitting him for a week, and I had no idea she would go into heat that young. She was only eight months.

Good luck.

Linda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh My~! When I first read the topic I though huh? I am? That would take a miracle because hubby has been neutered! ound:
I too hope she has had some health testing done. Buyers are smart and educated these days and know to look for puppies from health tested parents~Best of luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*that is too funny Katie!*

I'm laughing at that one! So how are things at your house with all the recovering animals. I should come over this weekend...I'm recovering from a tooth pulling. Could I have a nice corner and a pillow at your house!

Linda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Linda~ Thanks for asking. Things are going well. Daisy is finally getting the pep back in her step. She ate on her own tonite without me having to coax her. Yippee! And I was able to take one of the x-pens down because Stella was jumping out of it. Guess she was telling me she is feeling better from her spay! ha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ah yes...*

Riki stayed at Kelly's place (dezi's mom) while Daisy was recovering. I knew that he would want to play wild man out and I thought it better that she rest. I gave her a week...and Kelly was more than happy to have them. I sure miss them now that they moved across the country.

You truly have a full house. 
Linda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy, I wish your little girl a healthy pregnancy and happy, healthy pups. Accidents happen, that's why they call them accidents.....the main thing is, talk to your vet, read up on canine pregnancy and birth and get your breeder's advice. Do everything you can to ensure a healthy outcome. 

We'll expect photos of course!!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you I have read everything I can and yes talked the vet almost to death. Breeder is gone on vacation right now so can't reach her and that is why I hoped someone here had more advise. Katie was to go to my son's home when in heat since Titan doesn't get along well there. However she came into heat when I was out of town and no one told me about it until this last trip. I think I will never be able to leave home again now. My dog's are very healthy and get regular check up's from the vet. He has been doing testing on them and everything is great in that area. Katie was training to go to show with one of my granddaughter's until she became mated and the crazy lady at the dog salon cut off all her hair instead of just dematting her. I was in shock when I went to pick her up. Now that her hair is coming back in nice I was going to take up the schooling once again. Now that is on hold until after the birth's. I am not a backyard breeder and don't want anyone thinking of me like that. I fell in love with Titan on line and just had to have him. He is a wonderful dog and loves to show off. Now my granddaughter is going to take him to class with her and train him for show.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course I wish you all the best-----but at the same time,I'm thanking my lucky stars,my animals are spayed/neutered.

Judy,I am sure there are people who can give you advice,books etc. to help you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, I mean the health tests that are recorded at OFA: BAER (hearing), CERF (eyes), patellas. Your girl is too young for the hips, but the other three are what I meant.

I understand why Ryan said what he did. Your original topic about how to avoid pregnancy sounded like you had no desire to keep them separated when she was in heat because they caused a ruckus to get to each other. At that time, you weren't even sure if she was in heat. If you can't keep them physically apart, you probably won't prevent pregnancy. I see now that the circumstances are a little different, but I was expecting this announcement after your comments on your last topic. Dogs are determined!

I second Kathy's recommendation to join Myra Savant-Harris' email list or pick up her books. Another good book is called, "The Book of The Bitch". It's geared more towards the care of the dam, but there is some puppy info there too.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

JAEwton said:


> My dog's are very healthy and get regular check up's from the vet. He has been doing testing on them and everything is great in that area. .


 Im not trying to come off as a know it all or rude so please dont misunderstand me. I know accidents happen and sometimes people dont understand all the details envolved in producing a quality, healthy litter. I think this is a good opportuntiy to educate readers that think they may want to breed their dogs. Everyone has their own opionon on how testing should be done and with whom but it all comes down to doing the testing the screening. 
You may or may not realize that a regular check up isnt enough to determine if your dogs should be bred to produce healthy, quality puppies and true to the standard. Your vet can certainly do the screening for you if he/she is qualified, but you have to make sure he is doing a breeding screening and tests wich is very involved and requires a lot more than just a standard exam. Then you need to know and understand the standard for the breed to be sure your breeding for that. Again you may already have discussed these things with your vet and done a through screening, I dont know. 
I remember a posting of yours somewhere about your being concerned about his tail set and how he drags his tail. That would be something you may want to check into if you want to show him or use him for a stud again. 
Again, I wish Katie the best and hope everything works out OK.
~Brandy


----------

